# Over seeding Centipede with Bermuda?



## Jamiern123 (Apr 8, 2018)

Hey guys new here and this is my first post. I am a first time home owner and am clueless about law care. I found this place by meeting Colonel Korn at Lowe's wear we live.

Just about every lawn on my street is centipede if not all. Lamar smith did a horrible job with the yards in this neighborhood. I have heard many complaints by most of my neighbors. Anyways to my point.

I grew up in La and Tx and I am 99% sure we had bermuda. I Loved our lawns. I have been reading how to, I might be using the wrong terminology, over seed your centipede grass with Bermuda. has anyone done this? if so any suggestions?

Jamie


----------



## Topcat (Mar 21, 2017)

I can think of a few reasons to NOT overseed Centipede with Bermuda

Centipede has a wide blade, Bermuda has a thinner blade. When mixed in, the thin blades will stand out as different with the thicker blades

 The grasses will be different shades of green, and like above when both are healthy and growing, the contrasting shades will stand out and look "off"

 They grow at different rates, and overtime the Bermuda will overtake the Centipede if the area is relatively shade free, so unless you want a Bermuda lawn, don't mix them

 They require different fertilizer requirements. Centipede does not like high doses of Nitrogen, Bermuda is just the opposite


----------



## TC2 (Sep 15, 2017)

Depends why you want to overseed and not replace the centipede? Are you hoping to phase out the centipede or do you want them growing together?

25 acres of lawn with a hand push mower? Buffest person on the planet right here .


----------



## FRD135i (Oct 15, 2017)

TC2 said:


> Depends why you want to overseed and not replace the centipede? Are you hoping to phase out the centipede or do you want them growing together?
> 
> 25 acres of lawn with a hand push mower? Buffest person on the planet right here .


I think it says .25 acres.


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

I smell a bermuda lawn renovation. He knows @Colonel K0rn . Its a done deal. lol lol


----------



## starkus (Mar 12, 2018)

I have a centipede lawn and you know in Jurrassic Park where they say "life finds a way". They should have said "bermuda finds a way" because unless you take steps to suppress the bermuda nature is going to give you a mix. If you stick with centipede you will always be dealing with patches of bermuda.

Also, don't over seed centipede with a cool season grass either. A neighbor did that and it ruined his yard. The root competition harms the centipede over winter and spring and the stolons centipede spreads by can be ripped up if you scarifying the soil to plant the seed. Centipede likes to be left alone.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Jamiern123 said:


> Hey guys new here and this is my first post. I am a first time home owner and am clueless about law care. I found this place by meeting Colonel Korn at Lowe's wear we live.
> 
> Just about every lawn on my street is centipede if not all. Lamar smith did a horrible job with the yards in this neighborhood. I have heard many complaints by most of my neighbors. Anyways to my point.
> 
> ...


Each grass type has different maintenance requirement and you will also run into the issue of some chemicals playing nice with one type of grass or the other; pick one grass.

If you decide to switch to Bermuda, then the issue is what cultivar of Bermuda, and how you want to establish?

Seed (not all of them come in seed by the way)
Plugs
Sod
Sprigs

Each approach has pros and cons in terms of cost, availability, and their own challenges during grow-in.

Goodluck and welcome to TLF.


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

I attempted this unsuccessfully a few years ago. I used Riviera seed, I started catering to the bermuda causing the centipede to weaken and or die off. Well the centipede definitely took a hit as it has struggled to look good since. But the seed never really took, though I now have spots of bermuda in that part of the yard.

Now on the other hand, in a smaller part of the yard I plugged in celebration bermuda, this area has far more bermuda in it now. I've noticed this season the celebration seems to actually be taking over pretty good after two years of being intermingled.

I tried these experiments cause I could not afford to completely remove and replace with sod. So if you'd really like to convert to bermuda I'd suggest the plug route and cater to bermuda over centipede. But it will be a slow process


----------



## Jamiern123 (Apr 8, 2018)

Thank you guys


----------



## Jamiern123 (Apr 8, 2018)

TC2 said:


> Depends why you want to overseed and not replace the centipede? Are you hoping to phase out the centipede or do you want them growing together?
> 
> 25 acres of lawn with a hand push mower? Buffest person on the planet right here .


LOL 0 .25 acres not 25 acres. I wish I had 25 acres


----------



## daganh62 (May 4, 2018)

Centipede requires a lot less time and money than Bermuda. I would role with what you have unless it's just an absolute mess.

If you really want to overseed with bermuda cut it low. The new grass will get sun easier. Once the new seed is established hit it with fertilizer. Centipede doesn't do well with high levels of fertilizer. Also test your soil four proper fertilization and check the ph. Centipede does well in acidic soils and almost never requires lime. But if the soil can tolerate it toy can put down lime and it will help kill off the centipede while helping the bermuda.


----------

